# Hooded sweatshirt



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a greyish hooded sweatshirt that zips down the front that was left at the meeting. Any claimers?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I seem to recall Sean wearing a jacket when he arrived but I don't recall him leaving with it....


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Erik, i think your right. When i first saw this post i only thought of my orange hooded sweatshirt...but you got me thinking. The one that was left only zips half way right?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I will check and get back to you.


----------

